# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Intrastat Integrativo

## eddvedd

Buonasera, chiedo lumi su una procedura che ho difficoltà ad inquadrare in maniera chiara: 
la compilazione di un "elenco intrastat integrativo" di un elenco già inviato nei termini (periodicità mensile - 25/11/2012) riguardante fatture per servizi ricevuti nello stesso mese di riferimento (ottobre) ma non inclusi nel precedente elenco inviato.
In particolare, si tratta di 3 fatture per prestazioni di servizio ricevute; 
le domande che pongo sono le seguenti: 
- si può procedere alla mera compilazione di un elenco intra quater che contenga i dati relativi alle sole fatture non comunicate con il precedente elenco inviato (e che si riferisca allo stesso periodo), oppure è necessario inviare un elenco contenente, sempre in sezione III, sia i dati precedentemente già comunicati, sia i dati relativi alle fatture non indicate da "integrare" (e che si riferisca allo stesso periodo)?
- Nella ipotesi di presentazione di un elenco Intrastat "integrativo", è prevista la corresponsione di sanzioni?
- Nel caso in cui entrambe le soluzioni da me citate non siano corrette, qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi, per cortesia, il modo per procedere onde minimizzare il rischio di contestazioni?
Grazie mille!

----------


## forstmeier

> Buonasera, chiedo lumi su una procedura che ho difficoltà ad inquadrare in maniera chiara: 
> la compilazione di un "elenco intrastat integrativo" di un elenco già inviato nei termini (periodicità mensile - 25/11/2012) riguardante fatture per servizi ricevuti nello stesso mese di riferimento (ottobre) ma non inclusi nel precedente elenco inviato.
> In particolare, si tratta di 3 fatture per prestazioni di servizio ricevute; 
> le domande che pongo sono le seguenti: 
> - si può procedere alla mera compilazione di un elenco intra quater che contenga i dati relativi alle sole fatture non comunicate con il precedente elenco inviato (e che si riferisca allo stesso periodo), oppure è necessario inviare un elenco contenente, sempre in sezione III, sia i dati precedentemente già comunicati, sia i dati relativi alle fatture non indicate da "integrare" (e che si riferisca allo stesso periodo)?
> - Nella ipotesi di presentazione di un elenco Intrastat "integrativo", è prevista la corresponsione di sanzioni?
> - Nel caso in cui entrambe le soluzioni da me citate non siano corrette, qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi, per cortesia, il modo per procedere onde minimizzare il rischio di contestazioni?
> Grazie mille!

  Un elenco (dati entrocontenuti) inviato e accettato non può essere inviato una seconda volta. Mi pare ovvio. Trattasi di una dichiarazione a livello "fiscale".  *Trattandosi di Servizi*, per principio e correttezza, consiglio la dichiarazione "tardiva" con il pagamento della sanzione.
In merito può trovare molte spiegazioni nella Ricerca del Forum; *anche recenti*. 
Per quanto concerne la rettifica per i "Servizi", osservando i moduli, ci si accorge subito della differenza tra i 'beni' e 'servizi'. 
Altri consigli o soluzioni richiedono la conoscenza della documentazione e dello storico del soggetto, a parte gli importi in gioco. 
saluti,
.

----------


## eddvedd

Grazie per la risposta in merito!
Tuttavia lei ha parlato di sanzioni: io ho cercato di documentarmi su più fonti, ma in primis le "modalità di compilazione" sul sito dell'agenzia delle dogane stessa, riporta queste precisazioni:
1) Le informazioni richieste negli intra-servizi hanno valenza fiscale (e fin qui ok);
2) Nella pagina intitolata "Variazioni a "periodi" precedenti - Servizi" - "Inserimento di movimenti non dichiarati in precedenza", dice che "Vanno registrati nei modelli Intra1Quater o Intra2Quater (sezioni 3) specificando nel frontespizio relativo il periodo nel quale il servizio è stato reso/ricevuto. Da queste parole, capisco che è necessario inviare un modello compilando la sezione 3 e specificando nel frontespizio il periodo 10 in caso di fattura ottobre. 
3) "Violazioni relative ai dati fiscali" - Art. 11 comma 4, Dlgs n. 471/97: "...la sanzione non è dovuta nel caso di dati inesatti/mancanti o è ridotta della metà nel caso di omissione della presentazione". 
Ora: dalla interpretazione letterale della norma penso che voglia intendere che la violazione relativa ai dati fiscali (come le info contenute negli intra-servizi) non prevede sanzioni nel caso di dati inesatti o mancanti. A quali dati mancanti si riferisce?

----------


## forstmeier

La dich. "tardiva" richiede infatti il frontespizio con la data di emissione (automatico dal programma) e il periodo PRECEDENTE a cui appartiene.
Il "cervello del sistema" riconosce in questo modo la dich. tardiva.
Infatti lei parla di fatture NON dichiarate e quindi sanzionabile. 
La rettifica per dati non esatti o mancanti è un altro capitolo.
A quali dati si riferisce non lo so. Semplicemente qualsiasi. Nel caso di piva committente errata è evidente che deve annullare/stornare con una rettifica la precedente dichiarazione e B) ripetere la dichiarazione, usando sempre il modello rettifica. 
La rettifica conosce anche una scadenza, un particolare di cui si parla molto poco. Comunque potrà trovare nell' archivio del Forum diversi interventi in merito. 
saluti,
.

----------


## eddvedd

> La dich. "tardiva" richiede infatti il frontespizio con la data di emissione (automatico dal programma) e il periodo PRECEDENTE a cui appartiene.
> Il "cervello del sistema" riconosce in questo modo la dich. tardiva.
> Infatti lei parla di fatture NON dichiarate e quindi sanzionabile. 
> La rettifica per dati non esatti o mancanti è un altro capitolo.
> A quali dati si riferisce non lo so. Semplicemente qualsiasi. Nel caso di piva committente errata è evidente che deve annullare/stornare con una rettifica la precedente dichiarazione e B) ripetere la dichiarazione, usando sempre il modello rettifica. 
> La rettifica conosce anche una scadenza, un particolare di cui si parla molto poco. Comunque potrà trovare nell' archivio del Forum diversi interventi in merito. 
> saluti,
> .

  
Grazie mille per le tue risposte, Forstmeier.  
Secondo le norme, la questione è che, quindi, dovrei procedere al ravvedimento. 
In tal senso, ho un'ultima domanda da porre: posto che ho già letto in altra discussione che ritieni necessario procedere al versamento dell'F24 con le sanzioni PRIMA di inviare l'intrastat con le dichiarazioni omesse, ti chiedo se ritieni che il versamento dell'F24 per il ravvedimento DOPO l'invio dell'Intrastat in questione, possa pregiudicare il perfezionarsi del ravvedimento, posto che la legge sembra non dire nulla in merito all'assoluta necessità di versare l'F24 anteriormente all'invio dell'Intrastat. 
Ti ringrazio in anticipo anche per questa ulteriore informazione, buona giornata!

----------


## forstmeier

> Grazie mille per le tue risposte, Forstmeier.  
> Secondo le norme, la questione è che, quindi, dovrei procedere al ravvedimento. 
> In tal senso, ho un'ultima domanda da porre: posto che ho già letto in altra discussione che ritieni necessario procedere al versamento dell'F24 con le sanzioni PRIMA di inviare l'intrastat con le dichiarazioni omesse, ti chiedo se ritieni che il versamento dell'F24 per il ravvedimento DOPO l'invio dell'Intrastat in questione, possa pregiudicare il perfezionarsi del ravvedimento, posto che la legge sembra non dire nulla in merito all'assoluta necessità di versare l'F24 anteriormente all'invio dell'Intrastat. 
> Ti ringrazio in anticipo anche per questa ulteriore informazione, buona giornata!

  Prima o dopo è lo stesso. Come indicazione generale è opportuno suggerire 'prima'.
Il sistema non controlla F24. 
saluti,
.

----------


## eddvedd

> Prima o dopo è lo stesso. Come indicazione generale è opportuno suggerire 'prima'.
> Il sistema non controlla F24. 
> saluti,
> .

  Grazie mille!

----------

